# Goat in Labor



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Any progress??


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm jealous! Good Luck :wink: 
I told my human kids today, Monique the goat needs to have a "moving party" today and move her babies out of her belly. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I have triplets all girls. The last one is having trouble standing up but is hungry. I held her up to mom and she nursed a lot but she cant stand up. Any suggestions? Should I keep her in the house tonight? I am afraid mom might lay on her and she wont be able to move out of the way. She may have been laying wrong in mom and just needs some time to get the kinks out?what do yall think?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

@smalldreamer.....when are your babies due?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have selenium gel or BoSe?
In 9 years of kidding Ive only lost one from mama laying on him while she was in labor.
If you can provide some sort of box on its side for you girls to sleep in I wouldn't bring in the one.
Congrats on a good kidding!


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats. Maybe the week little one will perk up quick before bed time. 

I don't have an exact due day on Monique. Which is very frustrating. 6 breed and no dates on 2 of them. It has to be soon. You can check my thread under waiting room "pooch test please!" For pictures after you get things settled with your new additions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies! Any pics to share?  I agree with what Nancy said.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

We had our doe last year have triplet girls and it was a long tiring labor for her. First one was positioned the wrong way so they all had to be pulled. One of the little girls couldn't stand very well but she did keep getting up to try and nurse on mom so we thought she would be fine that first night penned up with mom. Sadly when we came out the next morning mom had laid on her and she had suffocated to death! So if you are in doubt I would say bring her in over night until she has her legs and can get out of the way! Congrats on triplet doelings!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

@lameacres. I did bring her in. Kept taking her out so mom could see her and mom licks her. I have to hold her up to her teet for her to nurse. And she does nurse and boy does that girl have a set of lungs on her. She just can stand. I have her in the house with towels around her and positioned her to put some pressure on her legs in a proper position. Here is a pixture of her before i positioned her.









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I love her colors!!! 

Poor thing... Hope she perks up for you!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need selenium whether you use BoSe or the selenium gel.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

What have you tried?
Is there any improvement?


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats on you new little baby girls, i know this...we have a angora due on the 25th of jan, lol if one of those little guys have any issues what so ever my wife would have them inside and probally in the bed with her


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh good, glad you brought her in! She is adorable! Hope she gets her legs soon! With alittle selenium and working with her she should be fine in no time! Our doe who had quads last year had one little boy whose back legs didn't work for the first day or so but after that he was the biggest and fastest grower of them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

She is up and walking, mom wont let her eat but u milked her and gave moon spots a bottle and she ate well.
Here are the other 2 babies. And did i mention they were ALL girls???















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Three does? Well congratulations.:stars:They are just beautiful.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks! I was really surprised i got 3 of them, I guess i will have to bottle feed her as mama doe wont let her nurse. But i am milking her for the colostrum. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow love that first spotted girl!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful babies! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so adorable.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is Star, she us the one i was worried about that couldnt even stand up. So i brought her in and started bottLe feeding her. She is doing great! Runs all over the place. Of course her mom has refused to take her back but thats OK, she is getting moms milk anyway. And she gets to play with her sisters daily under my watchful eye.









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I am keeping Star but wilL be selling her 2 sisters. I dont really want to but cant keep all of them says my hubby. And he is right. So if anyone is looking for a soon to be registered 7 th generation mini-Nubian those two are for sale. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Where are you located? If you are close to me I would be interested!


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

They are beauties! Wow three girls :} I am dying to get a mini nubian doe, also wondering what state you're in!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I am in Texas near San Antonio.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ohhhh I am in the south east corner of NM just 20 mins from the Texas border. Humm I may really be interested. PM me more details, like price please.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Summersun said:


> Ohhhh I am in the south east corner of NM just 20 mins from the Texas border. Humm I may really be interested. PM me more details, like price please.


I need to figure out how to PM, so will PM you as soon as i figure it out.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

scubacoz said:


> I need to figure out how to PM, so will PM you as soon as i figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
> S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
> Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


Click on Summersun name or any member you want to PM, it will have a drop down box, click, send a private message, then write your message there, then send.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I figured it out. Havent heard from her yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

